# Lead-Carbon: A Game Changer for Alternative Energy Storage



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting article, but I think this message at the bottom of the page says it all:



> *Disclosure: Author holds a large long position in Axion Power International, a leading U.S. developer of lead-carbon batteries. He also holds small long positions in Exide and Enersys and may make other energy storage investments in the future.*


I don't know why he is dead set against lithium batteries, but if this is such a giant leap forward and it can compete with lithium point for point, then I welcome the "new tech". I do find it interesting that he made no reference to the exact energy density.

I remain deeply skeptical that there is any truth to this but I am willing to wait for proof.


----------



## rmanbike (Sep 6, 2008)

I am sure a part of this is the author looking out for his own interest. But I believe the real game changer lies within our individual governments, in creating a basis for more research and also to create a demand within the transportation industry. The manufacturers will then determine which technology is best for their applications and in the end the consumers will decide which manufacturers best meet their transportation needs.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I read the whole article. He is not against LiIon for everything; only for applications such as stationary power smoothing where the additional cost and the downside of importing Lithium do not make sense.

Also, he should have included FireFly Energy in his list of "lead carbon" manufacturers. Their phase-II battery should have most of the attributes that the author spoke of.


----------

